# I'm a first time grandma! - update baby is sick.



## soapbuddy (Jul 14, 2009)

My DIL gave birth at 4:30 this morning to a 9 lb. 14 ozs. boy named Ivan. He is 22" long and stocky. His newborn clothes don't fit him. Mom is tired, but very happy it's over. Grandma is tickled pink; erh blue.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

congratulation!!!!!!!  

I can imagine how happy you must be...and thats a whopper of a baby!

My grandbaby is due end of August.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks!
Grandma will need to go shopping since none of his newborn outfits fit!


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## topcat (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations Irena!  He _is _a big boy isn't he?  Sounds like he will be healthy and strong, which is excellent.  I am glad they are both doing well.

Tanya


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations.  Grandkids are the best.  I have 3 of them now and the oldest is 18 months.

Bruce


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 14, 2009)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> Grandma will need to go shopping since none of his newborn outfits fit!


haha soapbuddy, I'm sure you don't mind that! Congratulations


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations to you Irena!
Grandson Number One!! How very exciting for you, and for him because I bet you are going to be a fantastic grandmother!!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jul 14, 2009)

Now that sounds like a nice strong name for a big boy. How exciting for you, glad to hear his mm is doing well too.


----------



## Deda (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you! I get to spoil my gbaby rotten.


----------



## Deda (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm jealous - I want a grandbaby.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations , he is a big boy ,I am glad all is well .My GD was 10.4 so I got to shop for not newborn clothes , you will love it , so much to chose from. Make sure you have lots of time to shop 
All the best to the whole happy family.

Kitn


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jul 14, 2009)

I know it's a day late, but CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!    

Jude


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you. Just talked to my son. It seems the baby has a blood infection. I'm not sure what the doctors are going to do about it. He said they hope mom and baby can still go home tomorrow.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jul 15, 2009)

Please keep everyone posted on how Mom and baby are doing.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 15, 2009)

..


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 15, 2009)

Update:
My son's baby has a blood infection and jaundice. DIL has very low iron count and anemia, yet they want to release her from the hospital today. DS is very stressed and frustrated. His insurance has changed and DS will be responsible for 20% of the total bill. His share is now around $5,000. The doctor tried to convince DIL that she needs a blood transfusion, but she refused as it is against her religion. Her doctor got upset and walked out. What kind of a doctor is this?!!! 

The hospital does not have a nursery like they used to have in the olden days. They will be transferring the baby to pediatrics, but one parent has to stay with the baby 24/7. I suggested to son that he contact the admin. office at the hospital before DIL is released, because once DIL is released and no longer under their care, nothing will happen. As you can see I am very frustrated too.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear that such a joyous event  has turned into a stressful situation for all.

  Sending good thoughts your way that Mom and baby are on the mend and doing better real soon. 

Jude


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 15, 2009)

wow, what a sad news!
Hope they will both be fine...


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 15, 2009)

I told DS that he needs to make "waves" at the hospital and he did. He got a supervisor to come in and she agreed the DIL can get her iron through an IV. Her MD is in surgery, so I hope they she can Ok it when she's done.

Son works for a TV station, so I told him this would make for an interesting story, which would not show her MD in a positive light. Apparently her doctor is brand new, just got her license and she seems to think she knows it all.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 15, 2009)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Apparently her doctor is brand new, just got her license and she seems to think she knows it all.


Oh right, really nice when you practice a profession where listening to patients is the most important thing to do and where mothers and babies are in danger very often...

Glad your son stood up for his family! I've experienced multiple times the only way to get proper help is to get really angry at doctors... Isn't there any way you can get another one?


----------



## Deda (Jul 15, 2009)

So sorry, I'm sending good mojo for all of you.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 15, 2009)

Since I am a Holistic Health Practitioner with some experience, I suggested to my son that he talks with his nurse and suggest either an iron injection or through an IV. The nurse supervisor agreed. DIL's MD is in surgery, so the doctor will need to ok this. I find it really ironic that her MD didn't suggest this already. I am not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV, but her MD should have known that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow , I sure hope everything works out fine for mom and baby and dad .Sending healthy mojo and prayers for all to get better fast.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 15, 2009)

My son is back at the hospital to be with the baby. One parent must be with him at all times. I've never heard of such a thing. It seems they don't have baby nurseries any more. They will not let baby Ivan into my DIL's room. I don't know why.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 15, 2009)

Irena, I am so sorry that things have taken this turn.
I'm sure over the next few days things will work out and mum and bub will be home safe and sound. 
The hardest part is the waiting.
I would be asking for another dr.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you and you are so right ChrissyB. I told my son to look for another ob. gyn. (if the need ever arises). Nothing was being done til my son complained. I'm glad I pushed him into talking to someone at the hospital. I just cannot imagine if the hospital let my DIL come home today and she got dizzy or fainted and dropped the baby.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 16, 2009)

Why can't the baby be in the same room as his mum? How is she meant to feed him? All four of mine had jaundice when they were born, and the most important thing they told me to do was feed them often.
I am thinking of you and hoping that your new little family will be home. Things will be better from then on in, it's not very nice being in hospital with all the strange noise, and people and lights....
A newborn baby is the most precious thing in the world, it's sad that some dr's are just there for the job, this is someone's wife and baby, someone's son and grandson, someone's daughter...that they are giving their under average care to. 
And about the $5000, yep great pay the bill if it's fantastic care that they have received, but I wouldn't pay diddly squat for substandard care.
Lucky for them you've got the knowledge behind you Irena to make the right suggestions.
They'll all be home soon and you'll be able to spoil them all silly!!
Your DIL is going to be relying on you a lot over the coming weeks and months!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 16, 2009)

Talked to son today. DIL has been discharged. They hope baby Ivan can go home tomorrow.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 16, 2009)

My wife and I will keep baby Ivan and his family in our prayers.

Bruce


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 16, 2009)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> My wife and I will keep baby Ivan and his family in our prayers.
> 
> Bruce


Thank you Bruce.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 17, 2009)

Be sure to inform us when Ivan's home! I'm so glad this will get an happy ending.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 17, 2009)

No news yet.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 17, 2009)

Irena, still thinking of you all. I am glad that your daughter in law has been able to come home, but it must be so hard to be sent home without your baby. It's not exactly how you envision things to go is it?
Keeping precious baby Ivan in my prayers, lucky he had that little bit of extra weight, it's probably providing a bit of strength. Is it still just the blood infection that they are concerned about?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 17, 2009)

Baby Ivan is home! He also has a web page thanks to his daddy. 
http://www.pmcswest.com/Ivan/Welcome.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

That is awesome news Irena , he is a beautiful boy , I love those chubby legs . I am so glad they are all home together now.

Kitn


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you. I hope I get to see baby Ivan tomorrow.


----------



## Deda (Jul 18, 2009)

He's beautiful!  I'm really happy to hear that everyone is ok.  Enjoy your visit with your newest family member!  Take pics!  Show us!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 18, 2009)

He is just adorable! Love the chubby legs indeed & his hair too   So glad Ivan and your DIL are both doing fine now.


----------



## rupertspal42 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hooray!! Congrats on the new grandson! I'm sure you wont spoil him at all  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 18, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> Hooray!! Congrats on the new grandson! I'm sure you wont spoil him at all  :wink:


Thanks!
I'm sure I won't.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 18, 2009)

Irena, so glad he is home! I visited his web page, so cute. My my they grow so quickly don't they?
You deserve him just as much as he deserves a grandma like you!!


----------

